# Cheerios



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I just wanted to ask if you think that Cheerios are alright to give the pups. I dropped a Cheerio on the floor while fixing breakfast and Sophie snapped it up faster than I could bend down to pick it up! She LOVES them and will do just about ANYTHING for a Cheerio. I don't want to give them to her if it's going to be bad for her but I figured that they are much less in calories than a dog treat would be. I wanted to use them for training purposes. Tonight she laid perfectly still for her brushing and even let me do her face really well and all because I had Cheerios that I was giving her ever few minutes :blush: What do ya think? Is it alright to give them to her?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh that's adorable. I hope they're ok,I would think they would be. If so you might have a little spokespuppy for Cheerios.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I give Nikki organic cheerios and have since day 1.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I give Nikki organic cheerios and have since day 1.


Where do you find organic Cheerios? Do they say organic on the box?


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

they are okay and won't hurt them. I don't like to give grains to my dogs though so I don't give them


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

How about giving them Honey Nut Cheerios ?...I just love them and always have them in the house. Do yall think they would be alright. I tried the shredded wheat tiny bites....but they make such a mess all over.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:biggrin::biggrin:B&B loves Cherrio's I love them also


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

The honey nut cheerios have sugar so it's not really good for them.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

Thanks....I guess I'll just get the regular cheerios then.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I used to get Whole Foods 365 brand organic cheerios. 

Now I get organic gluten-free cheerios due to our gluten issues. I don't give many to Nikki anymore, as they were primarily training treats. 

Check the sugar content of the brand you buy. The lower, the better. And don't give too often.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

All of mine love Cheerios, especially the Strawberry Yogurt ones. I like them because they're small & dissolve quickly, no sharp edges. And the best thing--you can buy 'em at the grocery store.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Tanner's Mom said:


> All of mine love Cheerios, especially the Strawberry Yogurt ones. I like them because they're small & dissolve quickly, no sharp edges. And the best thing--you can buy 'em at the grocery store.



Wow, strawberry yogurt? What about the sugar in them and tooth decay? Yikes! :new_shocked:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:thmbup: Cheerios are great ! A few cheerios (all flavours) are awesone....in moderation of course!


----------

